# Innokin kroma z first thoughts



## Spongebob (11/12/20)

Ok,so not a review at all, just some initial thoughts for those planning to buy. It's a nice looking device , it vapes nice, flavor is good but not that much better than any of the other pod systems on the market? I'm currently using the 0.8 ohm MTL coil that came pre-installed with the MTL driptip and the RDL airflow ring, so thoughts might change after trying the other coils? 

User interface is nice but simplistic, no real menu settings but it does what it's supposed to. Mod feels nice in the hand but vaping the way the instruction card says, fire button facing away, you block the airflow slots inadvertently with the hand.

Aaaand, lastly, a big gripe  which I know will put many people off, taking the mod out of packaging I started looking for the baby rattle.....only to find it was the mod!  The fire bar and adjustment buttons are extremely rattly, annoyingly so, and feels like it belongs on a Nintendo toy and unfortunately detracts from the whole look/feel of the mod! Having the fire button in the screen, Innokin could definitely take some lessons from the Armour Pro, which is sturdy and has no rattles at all! I was in fact wondering if it might be a knockoff ,seeing that none of the other well known vendors have stock yet?

So, does it live up to the hype? Time will tell but so far, a rattling NO!!!

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob (12/12/20)

Ok? So maybe I was being overly sensitive and a little too harsh with this little guy......it's been in my grubby paws all day today and I must say I am actually pleasantly surprised ! Then again, that's the way I like it, feeling iffy about a mod and it proving me wrong 

Yes, the buttons still rattle but if you can get past that, I would say get one! Stellar little pod/mod!

Apologies little buddy, you go and prove them wrong 






Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

